# Cross breeding and genetics.



## nitram

Im new for betta and ive been searching and i did not found the correct answer. The genetics i did not found them all so wish someone can tell me all the details on collours and tail type. And another this is i read that dont cross breed HM to VIEL TAIL. so i would like someone to tell me whats the best to do or maybe is best if they are halfmoon breed them to only half moon, and crown tail to only crowntail. and reds to reds, and black to black and blue to blue? Sorry if i didnot explain it good please some one answer me?


----------



## kittenfish

Here's a good guide to colors, though I can't guarantee that it's 100% true:

http://s4.postimg.org/58tmr5icd/bettagenes3.jpg

And yes, it's generally best to stick to the same tail type to avoid messy fins.


----------



## nitram

Thanks for a quick replay. The chart i alredy saw it but i could not under stand it. But if i use same suit on tails does the fins improve and is use same suit on colors does the color improve?


----------



## kittenfish

It depends. As you can see, colors are pretty complicated.


----------



## nitram

So everyone breed then see result after?


----------



## kittenfish

No, if you provide a specific breeding pair example we can guess what the outcome would be. It's just really hard to describe every possibility. And with recessive genes, some things are impossible to know without info on the fish's lineage.


----------



## nitram

Yes i understand you, and i agree with you. But im afriad for example if breed for example CT x CT and continue like this should i improve the fins and body or i shpuld cross tale with somting and then go again CT x CT


----------



## nitram

For example i already i feel i made a mistake becouse i just reliese that the female is VT wild color and my male is BLack CT


----------



## kittenfish

CT should always be bred with CT unless you want to deal with 2 or 3 generations of in-between fins (combtails). I did a cross with a halfmoon plakat and a crowntail, but only because I'm trying to produce crowntail plakats. If you want to improve the fins of a crowntail, cross it with a better crowntail.


----------



## nitram

thanks alot for youre great information


----------



## nitram

the problem that my shop only sell vt female so i dont know what can i do now. if i breed vt x ct the fry can come vt/ct and if next generation i make vt/ct x ct and fry come ct for start? can this possible be ?


----------



## kittenfish

It's possible but they will not have great form, and you will have a whole bunch of ugly fish to deal with. Can you order online?


----------



## nitram

i can order online but do they send it to Malta.


----------



## bradix12

Try to breed with the same type of betta for example " halfmoon male then female halfmoon" : there are possibilities of other strain may came out . as a former breeder ive experienced breed it and a plakat halfmoon just emerge and i haven't crossed it in plakat , that was just my basis dude hope it help you


----------



## indjo

This thread is almost 2 yr old. Please don't bump old threads.


----------

